# Multi-roaster Subscriptions



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Outside of the DSOL/LSOL offerings here, there doesn't seem to be a great deal of info. around multi-roaster subscriptions.

It looks like there's one by Barista Hustle and one by Curated Brew.

The BH one looks like it might be above my pallet for now, but the CB one looks like it might be on my wavelength, but wanted to ask the collective brain if I'm missing some good alternatives?

Coffee preference is lighter roast, fruity over chocolate flavours, probably filter over espresso, with an interest in multi country as well as multi roaster.

Preference would be 1x 250g bag/month so I don't build up stock.

(As always, if my searching skills leave something to be desired, feel free to direct me accordingly...)

Thanks,

A


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

I recommend CoffeeTasting Club. First bag is a £1 to get you going.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think some people were using Kaffe Box which I think is mainly scandi/nordic roasters. Likely a bit more expensive and I don't have direct experience but do like a lot of roasters from that general area: http://www.kaffebox.no/scandinavian-nordic-roast-coffee-subscription/


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@Deejaysuave - thanks for the suggestion - are you using them at the moment?


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Beanbros https://beanbros.co/ has a great monthly lineup, previous offerings have been Gardelli, Talor & Jorgen, Good Life, April coffee roasters


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

@adz313 check this article https://europeancoffeetrip.com/speciality-coffee-subscriptions-europe/









Most of them are filter roasts but there are some espresso also.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@jlarkin @ShortShots - thanks both for the suggestions, both look like potential options, I've been keen on all the nordic coffees I've tried so far


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@mazi - thanks - exactly what I was looking for (and I've been following the ECT guys for a while, so should have spotted!)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've used The Coffeevine - and it has always been spot on.


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

adz313 said:



> Outside of the DSOL/LSOL offerings here, there doesn't seem to be a great deal of info. around multi-roaster subscriptions.
> 
> It looks like there's one by Barista Hustle and one by Curated Brew.
> 
> ...


I know this is kinda a dead thread but did your find what you were looking for? I've been with curated brew for about 6 months now and can say they're a great service! Only criticism I have got at all is that there seems to be a dead preference for washed coffee, whilst my tastes seem to be far more on the natural side of things.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> I think some people were using Kaffe Box which I think is mainly scandi/nordic roasters. Likely a bit more expensive and I don't have direct experience but do like a lot of roasters from that general area: http://www.kaffebox.no/scandinavian-nordic-roast-coffee-subscription/


I'm about two years into kaffebox.

I'd recommend it.

Edit:

Ahhhhh, zombie thread :lol:


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

hippy_dude said:


> I know this is kinda a dead thread but did your find what you were looking for? I've been with curated brew for about 6 months now and can say they're a great service! Only criticism I have got at all is that there seems to be a dead preference for washed coffee, whilst my tastes seem to be far more on the natural side of things.


Hey - never really progressed with this as LSOL covers most of my monthly requirements, and have just been picking up others to cover around that.

Thanks for the comments on curated brew though - I'll probably look at signing up in 2018 so all useful info.


----------

